# 4 dr B13



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

ypvs125 said:


> Here's a pics of my ride.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i word : _*Hawt*_ :thumbup: 

i love the color 

hehe i should have said this on the sr20forum where i saw it first


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Very nice! :thumbup: 

I love that front bumper, and the color, and the rims just fit the car. Also, the fact that it's right-hand drive, makes it all the better in my books. :cheers:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wow that b13 is amazing... looks really good in that color :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Rear Bumper*

WOW!!!! Where can I get that rear bumper? That car is phat!!!!
^_^


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

It look's perfect everything just flow's together, a well oiled Ma-Chine! Seriously though look's sweet!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

For sure the best looking four door I have seen...Looks great and i love the RHD


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

dude, that is nice.... gud choice for the color combination!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ya dont see many like that..keep it up


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

this makes my b13 look like a heap, what kind of sides and rear is that? and where can i get some, thats a sexy ass beast


----------



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> this makes my b13 look like a heap, what kind of sides and rear is that? and where can i get some, thats a sexy ass beast


The rear bumper are stock with add on lips. The sides and the lips are custom made especially for our car here.
Btw-thanks all for the comments!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

pssst - where's "here"?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Solid !!! The paint job is tight and the wheels blend in nicely.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride. i love the sunny bumper. any close up pics of the grill?


----------



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

sno said:


> nice ride. i love the sunny bumper. any close up pics of the grill?













Here's a pic of my friend's car with different grill


----------



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

dude! nice car! where did you get that kit?!


----------

